# What do you think?



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

So, Abbie is 2.5 now....I posted this pic in my anniversary thread but was wondering what you guys see in here? I never get side confo shots, she rarely stands still. I know what sticks out at me, but curious to hear what you guys see...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Do you mean like what breeds do we see/think??:smile:

I see American foxhound and American English Coonhound...a mix of the two in the shape of her body, ears etc.

I see something else...but I can put my finger on it!!:tongue:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

her back legs scream coonhound to me....but the head esp seems like something different..


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She's 50% cutie...and 50% pie. Not to mention she's nothin' but a hound dog :biggrin:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

meggels said:


> her back legs scream coonhound to me....but the head esp seems like something different..


She does have quite the slope to her...I would almost guess that she has some sight hound in her past.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> She's 50% cutie...and 50% pie. :biggrin:


Okay-- that phrase is a keeper. Gonna remember that one!

So, I see some sharper features in her face/head--- not sure where that would come from-- 'cept maybe another, lighter hound (i.e. grey?).

But, she is cute!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I see that too. It's not as apparent in those pics but her body sometimes reminds me of the sighthounds with the "hump" and then the slope on the butt lol. 


One thing that always throws me off is her personality. She's very good off leash (dunno if that's just cause she's obsessed with me lol) and she's SO EASY TO TRAIN. Omg, easiest dog I've had. So smart and she SO BADLY wants to please me.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

My aunt 's dog looks alot like her, shes doberman and heeler, a little rottie in her to. Abbie is beautiful I do see some hound too.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Her head looks a little weim or possibly pointer??? Her coloring is so much like Kai's except for Abbie's black spots, so maybe heeler......if there is heeler though it only shows in the color.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

My mom has had MANY dogs in her life as she grew up on alot of land and her dad also had hunting dogs. So I asked her opinion and she said heeler/english pointer she thinks.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Definitely some bluetick... I also see some sighthound in there. Not a whole lot but enough to give her that body type and those ears.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Either way, she sure is a pretty girl, her shape is beautiful and healthy.


----------

